# Is shopline collector any good?



## freediver (Dec 18, 2011)

I just got one at a great price but after reading about the others wonder if I should sell it and buy the HF?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Never heard of it. How about some pics and more details.


----------



## freediver (Dec 18, 2011)

Is there any way of posting pics without using url?

It is a shopline jet, I will get model number when I get home.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

freediver said:


> Is there any way of posting pics without using url?
> 
> It is a shopline jet, I will get model number when I get home.


 you can post pics off your computer just go down below where you hit submit reply and see (manage attachments)


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

How about a link or some specs atleast.


----------

